# Vauxhall offers new Corsa-e buyers a free home charger and 30,000 free green miles of



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Free Home Charging Unit and Exclusive Tariff, which comes with 30,000 miles worth of electricity credit
The offer is available on Corsa-e Personal Contract Hire (PCH) purchases, whilst stocks last, ordered before 11th January 2021
Owners also receive a free six-month subscription to the Polar public charging network, for when you need to charge away from home
Running an equivalent Corsa 1.2 (100PS) petrol model for 30,000 miles would cost £2,900 at today's petrol prices
Prices for the award-winning Corsa-e with these additional benefits start at just £330 per month
Luton - Vauxhall is offering new Corsa-e customers a free Home Charging Unit and 30,000 miles of free electricity* for a limited time only, in partnership with British Gas.








The offer gives access to an exclusive British Gas Dual Fuel Tariff, with Vauxhall crediting each customer's account to cover the cost of charging for the equivalent of 30,000 miles over a three-year period. Running an equivalent Corsa 1.2 100PS petrol model for 30,000 miles would cost £2,900 at today's petrol prices. The limited-time offer is available on customer orders from 8th December 2020 to 11th January 2021.

The offer is available on Personal Contract Hire purchases, whilst stocks last, with prices for the award-winning Corsa-e with the free Home Charging Unit and 30,000 miles worth of electricity starting from just £330 per month with a £1,980 initial rental fee.

As part of the offer, Corsa-e customers also receive a free six-month subscription to the Polar public charging network, the UK's largest public charging network, with more than 7,000 charging points nationwide.

Powered by a 50kWh lithium-ion battery, the Corsa-e comes with a zero-emissions range of up to 209 miles from a single charge and supports up to 100kW rapid charging technology - allowing for an 80 per cent charge in as little as 30 minutes.

The new Corsa-e also comes with an eight-year warranty on the 50kWh battery as well as eight years' roadside assistance, giving owners peace of mind wherever they drive.

*10,000 miles per annum = 30,000 miles

MPG = 52.30
Miles per Litre (1 Gallon = 4.546 Litres, so 52.30 / 4.546) = 11.5
Number of Litres used for 30,000 miles = 2607.65
Cost of Litre of Petrol (gov.uk 1st December) = £1.1261
Fuel Cost = £2,936.47


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Corsa starting from just £330 per month plus £1980 initial fee? Just? 

You can buy a brand new petrol Corsa for the same cost as leasing the electric one for 3 years.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Kerr said:


> A Corsa starting from just £330 per month plus £1980 initial fee? Just?
> 
> You can buy a brand new petrol Corsa for the same cost as leasing the electric one for 3 years.


I've purchased 3 brand new Vauxhalls in my time and all of them had massive discounts topped by a 2006 Vectra with a £16k RRP and I paid £10k on the nose. You will still get huge discounts now on petrol versions so its probably closer to 2.5 years and what's more, Corsa's are incredibly economical. I used to run a 1.4 Corsa on my 7 mile journey up and down 2 hills in Yorkshire and I was still averaging 40 mpg.
Electric just doesn't add up which is why they are forcing it with draconian laws.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> The offer is available on Personal Contract Hire purchases


Give with one hand and take back with interest in the other.

Let me negotiate the purchase of the Corsa and then knock off that £2900 please. And I don't want it on the never never!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It'll have to come with Jennifer Lawrence in the boot. I'll stick to the Jap stuff thanks.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Seems a good offer on the face of it, if you must have a new car, on a scheme and go electric, oh and be with BG or be able to move to them, but it’s not for me - don’t like these schemes at all... 

Can’t help thinking you’d be able to negotiate a good discount in your own sale ???


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

They need to offer something to entice customers. It's a Corsa ffs. How much?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

If I wanted to pay a ridiculous amount of money for a Peugeot 208 then I would.....probably admit myself to a mental asylum.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Darn only 11 charge sites within an hours drive ...... it really isn’t ready yet is it...


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

packard said:


> Darn only 11 charge sites within an hours drive ...... it really isn't ready yet is it...


2 for me. Both over 50 miles away. There are also no charged ones with an hours drive of me either, nearest is just over an hour and 55 miles away.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I will stick to my diesel insignia. No finance costs, 100k + miles on clock and I average 53mpg and it's only £30 a year to tax.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If we are talking purely about economics then an electric car may not currently be the cheapest car to get from A to B, depending on your circumstance. If you have the means to charge at home and don't need to drive half way across the country regularly then I would recommend checking one out.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> If we are talking purely about economics then an electric car may not currently be the cheapest car to get from A to B, depending on your circumstance. If you have the means to charge at home and don't need to drive half way across the country regularly then I would recommend checking one out.


Oh I agree if it physically can work for you.

We are a 2 car family, small petrol car (free tax 50mpg plus) diesel estate £20 tax, 56mpg plus real world and trouble free motoring. Pre COVID would often do 600miles over a few days for pleasure.

In a rural area we are simply screwed, even with the charge sites listed many you have to pay £10 to park to wait to be charged up, then when I have seen the odd one they are full or someone has left their car their all day.

If simply going to and from work (when it comes back post COVID) we could just manage one car on electric, the other no chance.

I was due to change the estate, but what's the point at the moment it sits their only done 3 tanks of fuel since Feb.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

GeeWhizRS said:


> If we are talking purely about economics then an electric car may not currently be the cheapest car to get from A to B, depending on your circumstance. If you have the means to charge at home and don't need to drive half way across the country regularly then I would recommend checking one out.


I do a 60 mile round commute every day so with other trips usually do 18-20k a year so most lease deals would be expensive for me as well. Also we travel down from Scotland to Manchester to fly out on holiday which I can do return journey on one tank. In future will probably look at electric but figures and practicality not great yet.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Some 62% of Britons supported road pricing for when EVs become mainstream.


These might be all on benefits and see a reduction in tax as a threat to their way of life!

Except the truth is the sample of 911 people is far too small to make this believable to me.

Go and ask 911 people who live in a rural area with a car as the only means of transport.

https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...ing-MPs-launch-inquiry-pay-drive-charges.html


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

graeme said:


> I do a 60 mile round commute every day so with other trips usually do 18-20k a year so most lease deals would be expensive for me as well. Also we travel down from Scotland to Manchester to fly out on holiday which I can do return journey on one tank. In future will probably look at electric but figures and practicality not great yet.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


I doubt you will do much flying these days!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> I doubt you will do much flying these days!


You reckon? This vaccine takes effect by mid year and every Tom, dick and Harry that have struggled without going abroad for 2yrs will be straight on the phone to Lunn Poly.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> You reckon? This vaccine takes effect by mid year and every Tom, dick and Harry that have struggled without going abroad for 2yrs will be straight on the phone to Lunn Poly.


Only if you're an optimist!


----------

